# How to generate FedEx, UPS, USPS tracking numbers



## GiveMeAnswer

Hi guys, 

I am writing a VB program which generates tracking numbers of shipped goods in FedEx, UPS, USPS carriers.
I use these tracking numbers, connect to FedEx, UPS, USPS site and get the status of tracking numbers.
Problem is I dont have valid FedEx, UPS, USPS tracking numbers which I could use them as seed numbers. 

If any of you have good UPS, USPS, FedEx tracking numbers or any of you have program to generate valid tracking numbers of these carriers please help me.

Thanks,
DS


----------



## Rockn

Wouldn't work!! You cannot just generate a UPS(or any other carrier) tracking number and expect them to work. UPS sends customers groups of numbers based on their accounts. All of thos pre-printed forms you see at UPS and other stores are generated by their own internal tracking database.


----------



## GiveMeAnswer

I am not asking for UPS number so that i can make it work. I just wanted a number so that i can use the number for finding status.


----------



## Rockn

Ohh.... a mock application, why didn't you say so?? Go down to the local UPS store or FedEx office and get a shipping slip. I am sure you can get one out of there without them even caring. Tell them you are writing it up at home and bringing it back later.


----------



## GiveMeAnswer

UPS is in US right. I stay in India. Help me

DS


----------



## Anne Troy

Hi! I can't get you UPS, but here's a legit USPS tracking number:

03030130000309293695


----------



## GiveMeAnswer

Dreamboat,

I tried out this number in www.UPS.com site. It is not giving me any status. Is the number valid? or the reason is something else?

DS


----------



## Anne Troy

Sorry. I said, it is USPS... http://www.usps.com/shipping/trackandconfirm.htm?from=home&page=0035trackandconfirm


----------



## GiveMeAnswer

Dreamboat

Sorry I did not see it carefully.
I tried in USPS AMAZING... The number is VALID and the item is DELIVERED.
How did you get the number?
Thanks,
DS


----------



## Anne Troy

LOL.
I shipped something to someone a week or so ago, and I've got the *ticket* here.
I have a half-dozen or so from selling things on ebay.


----------



## tdi_veedub

The barcodes provided by FedEx have special checkdigits that identify valid barcodes within the FedEx network. You can print and read the barcode, but it will not be valid with FedEx, and they will turn around put their valid one overtop of yours . Even if you get yourself a valid FedEx barcode, it will either be in-use, or not authorized until you setup an account with FedEx and use it to ship a package. When you setup an account with FedEx, you get access to print your own valid FedEx barcodes as you need them right off the internet, so a seperate program is not even needed. If you are a high volume shipper with FedEx, they provide the barcode labelling system for you.


----------



## GiveMeAnswer

Dreamboat,

Thanks a lot. If you have any other number pl. give me. 
If you use ebay.com a lot please visit the site www.classifiedsellers.com It is a new site with lot of good features.
Try using this.

DS


----------



## GiveMeAnswer

tdi veedub,

You have mistaken. I really dont do transactions with fedex I just want those numbers so that i can write a program to find the status of shippment.

DS


----------



## Rockn

Unless you can connect to their tracking database you will not be able to find shipment status no matter what you do. You can do it via their web sites already, so what is the point of writing a program? You could write a web app that would insert the umber into their web tracking URL

http://wwwapps.ups.com/WebTracking/...ion=5.0&loc=en_US&Requester=UPSHome&tracknum=*03030130000309293695*&AgreeToTermsAndConditions=yes&track.x=9&track.y=12


----------



## Anne Troy

Having done some large-volume ebay stuff, I can see a reason this might be sweet.
I ship a package and put the tracking number in my pc-based DB. The DB alerts me when a tracking number is 7 days old, but delivery confirmation hasn't yet been made. MOF, we did create a pc-based DB in Access, just never made it work with all the shipping options, nor did we go so far as to integrate it with tracking methods.


----------

